# Guess what we did this weekend? Our first competition



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Since Babykins is still so food motivated and I'm scared about competing, I thought the best place to start would be World Cynosport Rally Limited (WCRL) since you can treat in the ring in defined spots. I've been taking obedience training for awhile but this summer when everyone was talking about the changes in AKC rally, I discovered that one of my trainers was giving seminars on the huge changes in WCRL. I attended that seminar with my dog and then we took a class that again focused on the new changes. The trainer did show us some of the signs - the rest I learned at home. I'd only had a chance to run through two courses in class and because she had the three levels of courses out, they were all scrunched and tight. So it was a shock to see the level 1 course all spread out in the room - I mean I knew it was going to be like that but I had never run anything like it before. However this was a competition at a club where I train and I thought it would be best to start where my dog and I were comfortable. There were two runs a day of the Level 1 course and since I volunteered to be a float, I only entered the morning run on Saturday and Sunday. Both judges were commenting on how huge the trial was and how many people new to WCRL were entered. Saturday had over 20 people in Level 1A - most of them were trying to finish their first title. Sunday had a less.

We entered Level 1 A - for beginners. I set the bar low and didn't expect to pass, I was just hoping that we would finish the course and not do anything stupid. 

We came in third. I was shocked. We had to have a run off with another team who I thought was amazing and I was jealous of her heeling. I couldn't believe I did better than her. I was just hoping at that point we had a passing score.

Because we did so well, I changed our entry for Sunday to two runs with the hope that maybe we might earn our title. And we did. We came in 5th Sunday morning and 1st Sunday afternoon. Wow, and now we have a WCRL Level 1 Rally title and Excellence because of our high scores. I'm thrilled but exhausted - we were up at 5 am each morning and I didn't get home till after 7:30 pm. 

I did not expect this, but I'm thrilled. It was a fantastic first experience. I'm still more serious about my AKC Obedience, but I'm going to continue in WCRL because it's a lot of fun and it will prepare us for Obedience trials.

For those who aren't aware, in AKC you can't have any treats on you nor can you be treating your dog close to where you enter the ring. In WCRL you can treat as you enter the ring when seated at the start sign but before you start. You can also treat at stationary signs - basically anywhere where an exercise ends in your dog sitting or standing etc. I chose to treat at the start sign, but I didn't treat at all during the trail until we were completely done and leaving the ring. 

It was a good experience - especially watching the more advanced competitors. It was also a chance for my dog to get used to being in that stressful environment, hanging around all day etc. She did great, she did sleep a little in her crate, only a tiny amount of whining when I left her to walk the course before we started. The judges were so helpful and they clearly were great teachers as they were patient and thorough when responding to questions. And one of the competitors pointed out I missed a sign on my walk through - I'm so thankful because that's the one that where we got the blue ribbon and title. People were so friendly, helpful, sharing. I was so scared of the unknown and now I know it's a welcoming fun environment - yes with a little bit of stress. I don't like taking exams but this is one way you can evaluate and get feedback on your training.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, congratulations ! What a great accomplishment from you and Babykins ! Many, many more success to come your way !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! You two rocked it. Now that you have the confidence to know that you can be a team and make through the stress I am sure we will see more great news from your corner of the world before you know it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks, I think the hardest thing was just to get out there and try it. I was waiting till I thought we were ready, but my trainer was pushing me to enter for weeks and since everyone else in the class was going, I thought, well I might as well join them. So glad I did.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy cow, congratulations, Skylar and Babykins!!! :adore: That is phenomenal. I am so glad you two had such a wonderful experience like I did at my first show. I am so proud of you both


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! What a great first weekend out.

I have never heard of World Cynosport Rally Limited - there are so many new things for me to learn now that I am returning to dog sports. I've only been involved in AKC events, so this is quite new to me.

I really like the idea of being able to reward in the ring - that's just great now that there are so few match shows.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your win, and on being brave enough to step into the ring!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! It is always a happy time when we see hard work payoffs!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You need to revise your signature to reflect your nice accomplishment!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your very successful outing. 3 cheers for you and Babykins!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Holy cow, congratulations, Skylar and Babykins!!! :adore: That is phenomenal. I am so glad you two had such a wonderful experience like I did at my first show. I am so proud of you both


I was so impressed that you went to a huge competition - mine was much smaller - limited to just WRCL rally - an easier start for competition.

Thanks - we both did well and have much to celebrate.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna said:


> Congratulations! What a great first weekend out.
> 
> I have never heard of World Cynosport Rally Limited - there are so many new things for me to learn now that I am returning to dog sports. I've only been involved in AKC events, so this is quite new to me.
> 
> I really like the idea of being able to reward in the ring - that's just great now that there are so few match shows.


I hadn't heard of it either until this summer. My main club that I train at is AKC - and AKC is adding so many activities it's hard to keep up. But the other club where I train for obedience is not AKC. They train for AKC, but they are allied with a couple of different groups, one of which is WCRL. My obedience trainer is a judge for WCRL rally and the class is after the obedience class - so I got curious when they were talking about the huge changes coming up and the seminar.

I did recognize quite a few more advanced handlers from my AKC club participating. I think WCRL was smart to allow treats, even in the most advanced level - makes it more rewarding for the dogs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Charmed, thanks - I hope this post inspires someone else like me who was holding back.

MollyMuiMa - haha, I love those animated happy faces.

lily cd re - yes,

Asta's Mom - thanks


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations, Skylar! Your experience brought back memories of my first competition, which was also WCRL (back when it was under the APDT), with the non-spoo in my signature picture. My understanding is that APDT allowed participation by mixed breeds, up to that point not allowed by the AKC (which subsequently added the canine partners program). My spoo started rally last year and has participated in AKC, UKC, and WCRL. My favorite is the latter, for the larger courses and friendly, supportive judges and participants. We, too were at a WCRL event last weekend where my spoo earned the first two legs of level 2.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

scooterscout99 said:


> Congratulations, Skylar! Your experience brought back memories of my first competition, which was also WCRL (back when it was under the APDT), with the non-spoo in my signature picture. My understanding is that APDT allowed participation by mixed breeds, up to that point not allowed by the AKC (which subsequently added the canine partners program). My spoo started rally last year and has participated in AKC, UKC, and WCRL. My favorite is the latter, for the larger courses and friendly, supportive judges and participants. We, too were at a WCRL event last weekend where my spoo earned the first two legs of level 2.


scooterscout99, a well deserved congratulations to you on your two legs. 

I'm glad you said your favorite is WCRL after experience with three different rally groups. I haven't noticed any UKC events around here.

WCRL allows handicapped dogs and handlers which AKC doesn't. There is someone who joined our class who has a dog with three legs. One front leg is just a flipper so it flops as it walks - very cute dog. She's training for WCRL because handicapped dogs who are not in pain can compete and they will modify to course for the dog. Her other two dogs finished their AKC Obedience Utility title and she's upset that AKC won't accept her handicapped dog.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, congratulations on this BIG accomplishment! It sounds like a lot of fun! And, Babykins looks good with all those pretty ribbons.  (Which reminds me - I don't think we get to see nearly enough pictures of that pretty girl!)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks LizzysMom. 

I'm terrible with the camera, always sticking my finger in the lens when I take a photo. I can never hold the phone just right, get my dogs attention to look at the camera and click the circle at the right time.


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Congratulations Skylar! Way to go Babykins!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks LoveVera


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations Babkins and Skylar! What an accomplishment in your first competition. I am sure you will have a string of titles for Babykins in no time!


----------

